# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB6] Pong game [source]

## Fox

This is a copy-paste project for the demo section.

I posted this code a while before, but I just saw the demo section so here is it again  :Smilie: 

- Open a new VB project
- Copy the whole code from the attached file
- Paste it into your Form (delete Form_Load if present)
- Play the game  :Smilie: 

*Fox*

----------


## mwpickle

Nice game, i was just thinking of posting my source code for a pong game i made ages ago. Here it is, it's a little messy code because I was still a noob to VB back then. I might recode it later.  :Smilie:  It included sounds  :Smilie: , i still prefer yours but.  :Smilie:

----------

